# super grip tires??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok i have a pair of super grip super lites. i got these they have smaller treads and they are more spaced out on a lil suzuki lft 160 and i was goin places that my honda couldnt. then i got a pair of itp mud lites with larger tread and the treads were closer together. the itps couldnt hold up in the same stuff. thats only on a stock lil bike with 20's.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

im picking up a pair of 26/12/12 superlites (on my new wheels!!) on saturday to replace the worn out mudlites on the back of my bike. i've heard they are a tougher/better tire than the mudlites. ill find out and share the info. all i know is these mudlites have worn out FAST! and one leaks mysteriously from nowhere


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well after 5 years of hard riding on mud trails and road I still have 75 percent tread.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

heres a pic of my new 26 on 12x8 vision wheel. there is definetly a few differences between these and mudlites, ill post up some side by side shots and details tomorrow when i go to throw them on! lovin these wheels!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

alright man i hope they do good for u.


----------

